# canam outty rad relocate



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

any ideas on designs? :thinking::Thinkingof_::hmmm:


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

:worthless::1zhelp:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Designs for what? - You didn't exactly give much info other than rad relocate on an outlander. 

Store bought kit? What brand? Custom cover for said kit? Complete custom build?


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

homemade


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be doing a write-up w/ pics shortly. I've had mine up top the past couple rides but haven't built the cover yet to finish it off.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dollars vs sense - my buddy just picked up a wild boar blem brand new off flee-bay for $140. Has a slight "smudge" looking spot in the powder coat, not at all an issue for that price. 

I wanted a custom design/logo anyway though, so I built mine. Three reasonably simple tabs to mount it up top, then a plasma'd cover to protect it bolts over-top.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Text me a pic 985-474-9138


----------

